# Custom shower base - granite



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Guys, I have a customer that wants to do stone in the shower area. That includes shower base. I have done few custom shower bases with 2x2" tile. 

I've seen granite in big shower areas. This shower would be something about 36x48" for shower base. I assume you have to cut the stone diagonally across the shower base to create the pitch.

I just can imagine that with granite and almost no grout line it has to be pain in the butt to get it right. 

I usually use show liner and mortar to create the shower base. 2x2" tile is forgettable as far as imperfections in shower base. I do not think same applies to granite. 
Is it time to switch to prefab shower bases? Are they sturdy enough for granite?

Do you have any tips or suggestion for this situation? I am just trying to gather some info before I talk to customer about it or before I do the estimate. If I get this job and if I have to go with stone I want to do it right. 

 Thanks for any input and advise. Charles


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What about a slab, that is ground down so it funnels to the drain opening.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Are you talking about using granite tile to make the floor with? Polished granite??? Jheeeezh! I certainly hope not.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I may not be following this right, but if I am, granite is usually polished and polished granite is slick as snot when wet!

Cut down to 2x2 size it will be fine if set with 1/8" grout lines as the grout lines will give you plent of traction. But big pieces sound like a sure way to guarantee a trip to the hospital.

Maybe I'm reading this wrong?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Charles_cz said:


> Hi Guys, I have a customer that wants to do stone in the shower area. That includes shower base. I have done few custom shower bases with 2x2" tile.
> 
> I've seen granite in big shower areas. This shower would be something about 36x48" for shower base. I assume you have to cut the stone diagonally across the shower base to create the pitch.
> 
> ...


As long as the hole is lower than the top of the* level* granite slab, it will drain by it self.

Water seeks its own level.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Isn't there a way to texture stone so it's not smooth and polished? I vaguely recall something about media blasting with a coarse grit. Ring any bells?


----------



## user15686 (Jul 30, 2007)

You could slope a piece of honed granite toward a trench drain.:thumbsup:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> I may not be following this right, but if I am, granite is usually polished and polished granite is slick as snot when wet!


That's what these are for...


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the snowflakes idea. LOL It would look great with dark granite.

I recall seeing granite or marble tile on the floor and the shower base. 

It looks like I am not the only one puzzled by that. That's is why I wanted opinion of the tile guys. 

I am not sure about cutting to 2x2 pieces. It seems to me that the edge might be sharper than the tile edge when you cut granite. (also it seems like a lot of work).

You are right about slippery part. 

I am not talking about anything specific yet. It was just general request from customer. I am just seeking and input of pros since I haven't done shower base with any similar material. 

I want to be prepared when I talk to the customer. 

So would you say it is very uncommon and possibly dangerous? No one has done it before?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

The shiny tile is risky. The closer the grout lines the better, and even still using polished granite would still provide a very slick surface. Don't forget how hard the polished stones are to clean in a shower environment.

Some granites can be "flamed" for texture but then they look completely different, sandblasting would be the same deal.

If there are walls all around the shower base then a slope really isn't necessary but it is required by law where building codes apply. Four walls and a floor drain and that water is going to fall into that hole no matter what.


----------



## Plumber_Bill (Jul 23, 2009)

I back in the early 90's (1994 - 2004) had a Re-Bath Franchise. In that time period a standard was established for slip resistance on bathing surfaces. All tubs and shower bases after a certain date had to meet that standard.

*ASTM* special technical publication 649, 40-48, American Society for Testing and *...* 01 on Specifications and Test Methods for *Slip Resistance* of Bathing *...* likely to occur on bathtub or *shower base* surfaces. 

On this granite base ... Better sandblast roughness into it or put the rsponsibility on the owner via a hold harmless noterized agreement. 

CYA


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

There is also an ANSI (American National Standards Institute) requirement but in residential work no one has to pay attention to all that crap and most inspectors have no idea where the sun is during the day anyway. There are a lot of tiles that are not suitable for a shower floor.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you guys for your input. I really appreciate that.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

*THIS IS SPAM*
Where's all the Moderators?​
Give us a few minutes, Bud!

And please don't quote spam; that just gives us more to clean up.


----------



## Sliptec (Dec 30, 2014)

Just like everyone said, the granite will be very slippery and dangerous if not treated properly. You can apply an invisible treatment to the granite that will not change its appearance but will greatly increase the traction of the floor by up to 400% when wet. These treatments are not coatings and will not wear off. We've done many commercial jobs with granite floors and before treatment the floors were very slippery. After treatment the floors were less slippery when when then they were dry and not treated. I hope that helped.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

You will need Leather Textured granite, a linear drain, and a very good granite fabricator who can cut the granite to conform around the Drain.

The reason it has to be Leather texture granite or even natural texture granite is polished granite would be way to slippery for anyone to stand on which leads to liability issues:jester:.

You will want your drain at the end of the slab and be sure to slope your slab 1/4" in 12" to meet TCNA/ANSI standards. 

This is some pretty tedious work make sure you have plenty of help when setting the slab!


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I recently did a little grout touch up in a shower made of granite slabs... 4 triangular shaped pieces sloped to a center drain. All polished. 

An older couple had it built a decade ago and use it daily. No broken legs or busted hips yet.


----------

